
Creating a Kubernetes Cluster on AWS with a single command - Rabidgremlin
http://blog.connect.cd/2017/09/creating-a-kubernetes-cluster-on-aws/
======
arun-gupta
Why not use kops instead?

~~~
randoman
We wanted to focus on natively using Terraform and whilst kops can output
Terraform and we've used kops in a couple of clusters, we didn't see the kops
-> terraform output as a necessary step at this stage.

Having said that, it's a very fast moving environment and kops is an excellent
project so we will likely do something in that space too.

